# صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة



## ++sameh++ (12 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## ++sameh++ (12 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## ++sameh++ (12 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## آمنة (12 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا عزيزي ولكن علام يعبر الخروف والثعبان في الصورة الاولى ؟؟


----------



## امانى شوقى (14 سبتمبر 2006)

صور بجد بجد جميلة


----------



## bolbol111 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

صور حلوة خالص


----------



## ميرنا (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*ينهارك يا موحه اى الحلاوه دى بجد فظاع *


----------



## Coptic Man (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*صور حلوة اوي يا سامح*


----------



## يا رب (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*عن ماذا تعبر هذه الصور وخاصة صورة الرجل الذي سيلقونه للاسود *
*واللرجل الذي قتل الاخر هذا وذقنه محلوقة *


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (21 سبتمبر 2006)

قيل أن الصدق هو أن تصدق بموقف لا ينجيك منه الا  الكذب


----------



## يا رب (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*محدش رد عليا برضو ولا هيه تصاميم وخلاص*


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2006)

صور فظيعة 

مرسي ليك ياسامح


----------



## assia (14 أكتوبر 2006)

باركك الرب اخي حقا اروع من الروعة


----------



## sherifmekahel (18 أكتوبر 2006)

_صور حلوة قوي شكرا لك_


----------



## bebas2006 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا علي الصور الجميلة


----------



## Fady4Jesus (14 فبراير 2007)

حلوة جدا الصور...شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حنان سمير (14 فبراير 2007)

صور جميلة جدا ....شكرا


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (15 فبراير 2007)

*ردا على العضو المسجل باسم يارب*

الصوره التى فيها الرجل الذى سيلقونه تشير الى دانيال النبى الذى القى فى جب الاسود والله حفظه من كل سوء
والثنى صوره ترمز الى قتل قايين الى احيه هابيل هذه هى رموز الصور​





[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]
*(عين الرب على خائفيه الراجين رحمته )*​


----------



## Fady Naguib (9 مارس 2007)

*يابنى الثعبان فى الصوره الاولى ترمز الى الشيطان أو إبليس الذى أصبح تحت الاقدام باسم ربنا و الهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح له كل مجد و كرامه و ترمز  الحمامه الى الروح القدس روح الله الحى و الخروف هو إشاره لرب المجد يسوع الذى ذبح لاجلنا ليطهرنا بدمه من كل خطيه  *
لانه بنقول و نؤمن بسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس اله واحد آمين..


----------



## Fady Naguib (9 مارس 2007)

يابنى الثعبان فى الصوره الاولى ترمز الى الشيطان أو إبليس الذى أصبح تحت الاقدام باسم ربنا و الهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح له كل مجد و كرامه و ترمز الحمامه الى الروح القدس روح الله الحى و الخروف هو إشاره لرب المجد يسوع الذى ذبح لاجلنا ليطهرنا بدمه من كل خطيه 
لانه بنقول و نؤمن بسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس اله واحد آمين..


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

يا سيد يا اخى مش  عاجبك لا تدخل وتنكد على نفسك وعلينا


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

مجموعه صور جميله جدا

شكراااااا ليك يا سامح​


----------



## مينا+لكم (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

جميلة


----------



## ashrafo (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

صور جميلة


----------



## مايكل نبيل (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

الصور حلوة اوى ارجوك صلى من اجلى انا الخاطى


----------



## totty (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

حلوين موووووووووووووووت 
ميرسى ليك


----------



## MARINSE (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

صور كلش حلووووووووووووووووووووة


----------



## فيدو ديدو (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
تسلم ايدك يا سامح صور رائعة


----------



## sandy23 (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

صور رائعة
تسلم ايدك
الرب يباركك


----------



## vevo (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

الصورة حلوة اوي اوي اوي اوي اوي



ومش ممكن اي حد يفهمها الا من هو اختارة الله < مسيحي > والحمد لله اني مختارة.


----------



## magednady (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

انتو منتظرين اية من عدو الخير يقول كلام حلو فى حق المسحين :yaka:سيكون لكم ضيق فى العالم لااكن ثكو انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## فيدو ديدو (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*



++sameh++ قال:


>


شي بجنن صور ولا احلى


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

*بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
رائع جدا مرسية على الموضوع
________________________________
صلو من اجلى*


----------



## فيدو ديدو (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*



برنسيسةاسكندرية قال:


> *بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
> رائع جدا مرسية على الموضوع
> ________________________________
> صلو من اجلى*




شكرا لمرورك الكريم يا اختي وربنا يسوع المسيح دائما معانا


----------



## magednady (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييلة ياسموحة الصور دى


----------



## مينا ميمى منير (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

صور حلوة وجميله


----------



## nana25 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

صور جميلة جدا تسلم ايدك​


----------



## تونى 2010 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

الله عليك يا سامح تسلم ايديك


----------



## magednady (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك[/size]


----------



## friendlove (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

*صور جميلة جدا فعلا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

مزيدا من هده الصور المعزيه ....الرب يبارك خطواتك يا اخى المبارك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

ميرسى على الصور الجميلة يا سامح

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## barbie (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

:big31:*الصورة جميلة جدا . ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## shamiran (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

صور رائعة كتير 
الرب يباركك وينور طريقك


----------



## wawa_smsm (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

صور حلوة أوى بجد , أول مرة أشوفها.


----------



## فيولا (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

الصوره بتاعه الرجل هى صوره هابيل وقايين لانه موجود المذبح 
ربنا معاكم


----------



## barbie.tote (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

صور تحفة ربنا يباركك


----------



## rosemary84 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

ميرسى على الصور وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Meriamty (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

صور جميلة جدااااااااا 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

حلوين اوى يا سامح​


----------



## max mike (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

الله صور جمييييييييييييييييلة شكررررررررررررا خالص وربنا يباركك


----------



## عزت_عزت (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

شكرا على الصور


----------



## leeeto (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

انا عايز صور حلوة تانى


----------



## carolina (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

اهنيك من كل قلبي انت مبدع صور في غايه الروعه


----------



## fariss (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

من ظن فى نفسه أنه بلا عيب فقد حوى فى ذاته سائر العيوب


----------



## تراتيل (4 مايو 2008)

جميل ورائع:fun_lol:


----------



## جورج الناظر (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

ممكن صورالسيد المسيح على الجبل


----------



## vetaa (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

حلوه بجد
شكرا خالص ليك


----------



## sherifmekahel (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية رائعة لاول مرة*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## rmbs8 (27 يناير 2009)

بجد مجموعة صور حلوه خالص ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## عمادفاروق (8 فبراير 2009)

صوررائعة والف شكرليكم


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2009)




----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_روعه يا سامح
تسلم ايدك
مشكووووووووووور​_


----------



## +febronia+ (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا علي الصور الرائعة*​


----------



## isahanna (14 ديسمبر 2009)

صور جميلة حقا    شكرا


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*
اشكرك جدا

 على
الصور الرائعه جدا

 الرب

يباركك

​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*فعلا" صورجميلة ونادرة الرب يقويك ويباركك...كل سنة وأنت في سعادة*


----------



## وليم تل (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا سامح
على الصور الرائعة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## bant el mase7 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جميلة جدا الرب يباركك.


----------



## nana71 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكركم


----------



## king (30 يوليو 2011)

صور رائعة


----------



## MAJI (31 يوليو 2011)

صور جميلة جدا 
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## king (19 أغسطس 2011)

جميلة اوى


----------

